# Protein In Diet Of A Racing Pigeon



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Recently a topic came up related to the ideal amounts of protein in the diet of a racing pigeon. Everyone seems to have an ideal, as to what the "ideal" amounts should be. I am looking for some hard core evidence as to what the ideal amount should be in YB's training to be racing champions.

The thread from 2002 :

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=2589

The one writer even suggested that pigeons can get gout from too high levels of protein !  

I am not a complete newbee, but I never heard of a pigeon getting gout.

I am thinking that the research of high protein diets, would come from the poutry industry. Anyone out there pushing the envelope on protein ? What are the negatives of a high protein diet ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you do a Google search on "racing pigeon diet protein" a lot of very interesting links will be displayed .. way too many to post here.

There is mention of gout in this article: http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/BASICPIGEONINFO.html

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The old days mix I bought was 16 to 18 percent protien. Now I use 13. they offer a race mix of 16 percent. To much protien on young birds I think will cause feather problems making them a weak feather condition. I think 16 18 percent is ok for racing season. But each there own.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Re lee, 

Is this correct reasoning or not? What I was saying in another thread was that if you feed your birds pellets or crumble only...the protein content is regulated and static, therefore the birds have no choice but to consume this amount of protein. However, with birds fed on a mixed seed diet, they can pick and choose the seeds they eat and effectively govern their own nutrition?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

re lee said:


> The old days mix I bought was 16 to 18 percent protien. Now I use 13. they offer a race mix of 16 percent. To much protien on young birds I think will cause feather problems making them a weak feather condition. I think 16 18 percent is ok for racing season. But each there own.


 Feather quality ? Now you have my attention. I think I will pull a bird or two aside and "experiment", by giving them the 20% protein pellets and see what impact there may be from this. Last couple of years, I have used a premium commercial brand, of 15. I have been using a custom blend this year of 18 with a lower fat content. 

Cost, is not an issue here, I just want to find the very best diet. And like most things concerning pigeons, there appears to be no black or white answers, but a lot of grey areas.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Well, even without our resident expert, Robert to back me up, I know that protein in too high a quantity is not beneficial to the pigeons. I Know that each species requires certain and near exact amounts of proteins, minerals, carbohydrates etc etc. When you offer your pigeons a well balanced pigeon mix, you are ensuring good results. If you only offer pigeon pellets or a manufactured "Crumble" you can't be guaranteed results or optimum heath. Pigeon as well as all animal diets are not so much a science as they are just general common sense to what that particular species would eat in the wild. I don't really pay too much attention to percentages of daily intake required and when the birds have their choice, this is even less an issue


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

And....as far as pellets or crumbles go, I'm all for them. They contain many of the necessary proteins, vitamins and minerals needed but I DON'T believe they should be the sole source of nutrition. I add pellets to my birds diet to a good seed mixture...not as a replacement. Variety is the spice of life, and nothing is perfect, therefore, a mixture of well graded seeds and pellets is what would seem best to replicate a natural pigeons eating habits. If you wanted to get down to the real nitty gritty, pigeons need animal proteins as well and will consume them in the wild. Slugs, some insects and even decayed animal flesh will be taken by foraging pigeons in the wild. They also like plant matter and vegetation and although NOT a staple of their diet can serve to enhance a mostly seed eating diet. With each plant, animal and seed consumed, you'll find a pigeon that is unprecidently healthy and that instinctively KNOWS what it's body needs.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I have fed pellets. Even chicken pellets in the past. Yes feed is balanced there. Off shoot is larger droppings with a little more oder. But healtrh wise the birds do well. I tried years back with fans to put them on purina gold . Which is a pellet. Very good as a fact. But the birds would not change over for me so I went back to grain. Feeding birds hungry. They consume most all the grains. So they do well on ratios . About putting birds back and testing high protein Warren. You will it see as its fed to young birds in the nest. Or at moult when new feather is coming in. The end of the tail feathers and flights. Can come in loose and fraid. Thats what i have noticed. in the past. I used to put a mung bean mix to my grain. Had to cut out other things peas and such. As mung bean is 22% protein. Some wheats good number 1 can be 16 % by its self. I use chick starter anytime I hand feed out a young bird. As its easy to use. Its high protein Birds grow faster then if parent fed. Sometimes a young bird will have to soft of feather. In which it has to moult out to become hard agin. And its 18% I think that is high enough for pigeons. Carbs play in in races And extreme cold. In giving more heat. and indurance. But should be regulated to control weight. Or birds get TO fat. But I have read in other countries Some people give very little mix As they feed what is readyly avalible to feed. And ther birds perform well. And the ferals eat what they can. LIve long and seem healthyer sometimes then lloft birds. So feed is just a part of the whole. I still think fresh air is one of the best things to give our birds. And if ones feed routine keeps the birds in good health then its not all that bad. But If I thought I could give my birds a steak and they would raise me winners I think I would try. But we have to live with what we do and think in the raiseing and keeping of pigeons. Luck and alot of fun.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

re lee said:


> I I used to put a mung bean mix to my grain. Had to cut out other things peas and such. As mung bean is 22% protein. .



Hi Robert, 

I also add mung beans to my pigeon feed, special thanks and reference of *Marypigeons* here on the board. My birds all eat these small green beans now eagerly and they have a very high vitamin content as well. I added red milo to my mix and pearl barley as well and Mary is very knowledgeable in regards to nutrition and I follow her example willingly


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

You guys have been giving me some good food for thought. I am reminded of an old saying, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". Before I do any further "tinkering" with the rations, I think I will follow Brad's sound advice.

"Variety is the spice of life, and nothing is perfect, therefore, a mixture of well graded seeds and pellets is what would seem best to replicate a natural pigeons eating habits"

A few pellets, and more variety, seems like a safer bet, then attempting to jack up the protein content, with no firm reason or ideal as to how that would improve anything.

I also started feeding some barley this year, for reasons that are perhaps stupid. I wanted to be able to feed my birds something that would make them feel full, without overfeeding. I also felt the use of a high protein seed mix, and pellets, may be too rich. Any comments on barley ?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

During the off season on racers Many lofts will add a barley mix to the feed. To control the weight. And I have Held many birds that were on that . They look well and in the hand the feel light. And healthy. So its like a diet supplement for weight control. I would drop it when flying and racing season nears. I have noticed some of the old timers. Will hand feed each of there race birds. This would put a bond between man and bird. And perhaps better performance. When I say hand feed. Its letting them eat out of the hand.


----------

